# Shadow's Gate Session 17



## Dumok (Sep 19, 2011)

Session 17
Mission report 12
    Written by Gordoga of the Silent Voice
    Spring 14-16 296 CY

Party Roster:
    Soveliss (Half elven Ranger-Team Leader)
    Tursomog the Ripper (Hobgoblin Cleric of Maglubiyet)
    Apprentice Cyrro of the Yellow (Elven Wizard)
    Weycailin (Half elven Monster trainer and his Gargoyle "Apprentice" Grzah)
    Sebastian (Illumian Cleric of Hela/ Wizard)
    Deputy Constable Artemis Eburi (Human Rogue)
    Brother Ishmael (Halfling Monk)

Primary Objectives: Explore the ruins of Shadow’s Deep to determine what the orcs are seeking within the Goblin-Blight.

    Secondary Mission Objectives:
                  -locate any artifacts or knowledge which may prove useful in determining the fate of Hexe-Kaiser Shadow
                    -Determine the number  of Goblinoids who may be sympathetic to the Reich and wish to rejoin.
                    -Map the complex to see if new tunnels were created.
                  -Locate, if possible, the Lady Ambrose, Priestess of Ilmatar.
              -Deal With any Of the barbaric goblinoids such as Bug Bears and Norkers as well as any other monsters that have taken residence within Shadow’s Deep.

Report: 
    "Artemis is no longer stoned"
    The Supply group returned with Artemis in tact and back to his normal self, Thanks to Dean Krauss who had applied a stone to flesh spell. Tursomog demonstrated his relief at seeing his fallen Comrade by making several rude comments at Artemis' expense. In some ways, It can be seen as the dour hobgoblin's way of expressing gratitude of seeing the constable in reasonably good health. While on the Surface, Weycailin, had requested some time to become more familiar with the Cockatrice he had tamed. He indicated that he and Grzah would rejoin the group once the trainer was certain that the cockatrice would follow his commands. With both Cyrro and Weycailin remaining on the surface, the party descended downward returning to the seventh layer of Shadow's deep resuming their charting. During the trip downward, Soveliss announce that he had named his dire rat "Splinter" after the great hero-teacher of the "Teen-age Mutant Ninja Turtles" Epic. In the Story Splinter was a rat given humanoid shape by Transmutation Magic or a Failed pre-warp experiment. He had raise four turtles who were similarly afflicted to fight for Honor, Justice and a food called "Pizza". Still as we made our way down, I wondered if Weycailin will be able to get a firm handle of his cockatrice in time to complete the mission.

    "A Dire Battle"
    The party continues examining the labrynthian corridors eventually discovering a massive wooden door. Gerard attempted several methods of opening the door finally sliding it upwards, revealing a large Bear with bony growths on it's shoulders and head. The creature roared and the party was forced to join the battle in earnest. Both Tursomog and Ishmael were gravely wounded by the bear when they attempted two miserably failed attacks. Gerard and Artemis and even splinter joined the fray while Soveliss shot several arrows. However, it was Gerard who was savagely mauled by the bear, who then ripped his head off with a savage swipe of it's paw. with a majority of the party members down, Both Artemis and Soveliss shot several arrows felling the warped creature. 
    After some desperately needed first aid, the remaining members carried Gerard's decapitated body back up to the surface to the amazement of the Surface party. After healing the party, they then brought The War-Blades bloody corpse back to the town.
They then returned with a new party member, a tall and pale priest of Hela, the Aseir Goddess of death named Sebastian. Sebastian appeared Human with the exception of two glyphs hovering above his head. He then proceeded to explain that he was both a priest of Hela and a wizard. He then attempted to convince the group about the futility of life and worldly goods, even going so far as to argue with Tursomog on matters of religion.
Finally Sovelliss and Artemis ended the argument by suggesting they continue the mission and focus on exploring the complex.


----------

